# Perth's Summer is full of Flies !!!



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

The fly season in Perth starts during mid to late Spring (late September/early October) and lasts up until the heat and/or dung beetles kill them off.

There are a few really annoying months (Oct -Dec) when the flies are out but the dung beetles aren't and this is when you wil see most flies. They settle down when it's really hot so you shouldn't see many on the 38C+ days and they don't like wind so you tend to not get as many on the beach or near the coast. Inland it's a different story and they can be a real pest there.

Once the dung beetles hatch and start eating dung, then the fly population decreases, this starts to happen in December.

Also, you will tend to see more flies when Perth gets Easterly winds as they get carried along from inland areas and not so many when the Westerly winds come in from the Ocean.

*They are very persistent in wanting moisture from your eyes, mouth, ears etc.*

Thre is no way you can get rid of that. Cant run from it at all!!

The only thing you can do is to buy (from Bunnings, BBQ's Galore etc) electronic fly killers and environmentally friendly ways of killing flies.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> The fly season in Perth starts during mid to late Spring (late September/early October) and lasts up until the heat and/or dung beetles kill them off.
> 
> There are a few really annoying months (Oct -Dec) when the flies are out but the dung beetles aren't and this is when you wil see most flies. They settle down when it's really hot so you shouldn't see many on the 38C+ days and they don't like wind so you tend to not get as many on the beach or near the coast. Inland it's a different story and they can be a real pest there.
> 
> ...


Sounds scary but very informative. thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

OzWay said:


> Sounds scary but very informative. thanks.


It's more annoying that scary. These wretched flies just have the disgusting habit of landing on your lips or eyes when you have your hands full and can't brush them away. I find that some of the fly repellents do not even work - I covered myself in fly repellent last summer and still the flies annoyed me. People must have though I was mad because I was literally cursing these wretched flies.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> It's more annoying that scary. These wretched flies just have the disgusting habit of landing on your lips or eyes when you have your hands full and can't brush them away. I find that some of the fly repellents do not even work - I covered myself in fly repellent last summer and still the flies annoyed me. People must have though I was mad because I was literally cursing these wretched flies.


wow.. that's is very serious... have that turn you down to stay on perth?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

plutology said:


> wow.. that's is very serious... have that turn you down to stay on perth?


Flies are everywhere (I grew up in the tropics, so I'm very familiar with annoying flies) and I think I would be pretty sad if I got put off Perth by a few flies. Yes, they are annoying and I would much rather that they did not land on me but considering that the flies are only active for a few weeks in any case, I'm sure that we'll all survive.

Most people, including myself, do not like flies simply from a hygiene point of view but there is always the option to brush them away or travel in air-conditioned comfort, well away from the flies.


----------

